# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Minimals daudzums

## mf1

Vai ir kads minimals preču daudzums pasutišanai pa pastu?

----------


## Vinchi

Nav minimālā pasūtījumu daudzuma, vari pasūtīt kaut vai vienu pretestību. Bet par piegādi būs jāmaksā 3.54Ls ar PVN uz jebkuru vietu LV. Privātpersonām kuras vēlās ar piegadī obligāti ir nepieciešama priekšapmaksa!

----------


## mf1

Paldies

----------


## kardo

vai es varu pasutit preci, lai atved uz Madonu, un samaksāt tam cilvēkam kas atveda? vai ari man ir jamaksā pirms tam? un vai obligati jābūt pilngadīgam, ja maksā saņemšanas brīdī?

----------


## Vinchi

Vari pasūtīt preci uz madonu, bet ja pasūtīsi ka privātpersona tad obligāti ir nepieciešama priekšapmaksa. Jo preces tiek izsūtītas ar DPD kurjerpastu un kurjers naudu nepieņem  :: 

Pēc pasūtījuma veikšanas saņemsi elektronisku rēķinu kuru bankā varēsi apmaksāt. Nav svarīgi vai esi vai nēsi pilngadīgs.

----------


## kardo

paldies ka paskaidroji

----------

